# ayudarlo / ayudarle a alguien



## stepheros

Saludos,

¿Cuál complemento pronominal se usa con el verbo ayudar - el directo o el indirecto?  Por ejemplo: _Quise ayudar*lo* pero no me dejó._  O _Quise ayudar*le* pero no me dejó._

¿Hay una diferencia si se trata _ayudar a alguien *a hacer* algo_?  Por ejemplo,  _*Lo* ayudaron a resolver el problema_.  O _*Le *ayudaron a resolver el problema._

Gracias por ayudar*me*.


----------



## Ambiguo

Una regla general que puede ayudarte mucho mientras aprendes los casos específicos es que "lo" es propio de objetos y "le" propio de personas.

Yo usaría "ayudarlo" si se sabe que es un hombre, "ayudarla" si es mujer, y "ayudarle" si es indefinido. 

Greetings...


----------



## Carlos1980

stepheros said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> 
> ¿Cuál complemento pronominal se usa con el verbo ayudar - el directo o el indirecto? Por ejemplo: _Quise ayudar*lo* pero no me dejó._ O _Quise ayudar*le* pero no me dejó._
> 
> ¿Hay una diferencia si se trata _ayudar a alguien *a hacer* algo_? Por ejemplo, _*Lo* ayudaron a resolver el problema_. O _*Le *ayudaron a resolver el problema._
> 
> Gracias por ayudar*me*.


 
Lo que planteas es un problema que sucede en ciertas partes de España, con el tema llamado " leismo, loismo, laismo " , donde hay gente que confunde la utilizacion de dichos pronombres .

Aqui te voy a dejar un link donde podras profundizar un poco mas en todo este tema : http://www.arcocomunicaciones.com/fdle/leismo.html

* Quise ayudarlo pero no me dejó ...Quise ayudarle pero no me dejó, *ambas son correctas*

* Le ayudaron a resolver el problema  , es* correcto* 
* Lo ayudaron a resolver el problema , es *incorrecto *


----------



## gvergara

Ambiguo said:
			
		

> Una regla general que puede ayudarte mucho mientras aprendes los casos específicos es que "lo" es propio de objetos y "le" propio de personas.
> 
> Yo usaría "ayudarlo" si se sabe que es un hombre, "ayudarla" si es mujer, y "ayudarle" si es indefinido.
> 
> Greetings...


 
Hola a todos:
No estoy de acuerdo con que el uso del pronombre directo _lo/la/s_  y el indirecto _le/s_ dependan del si el objeto es humano o no. Muchos verbos son transitivos, o sea, llevan un complemento directo, por ende se utiliza el pronombre directo (¿Este auto? *Lo* compré en la tienda ayer); otros son intransitivos y, bien no llevan objeto (como los verbos de movimiento), o bien llevan un objeto indirecto (ejemplo: mentir ===> Nunca *le* he mentido a mi novia).
El caso del verbo ayudar es el caso de un verbo transitivo, por lo cual debe usarse el pronombre _lo/la/s._ Una forma de reconocer un verbo transitivo es ver si se puede transformar una oración activa en una pasiva. (Ayudé a mi padre ===> Mi padre fue ayudado). Espero haber sido de ayuda. Saludos

Gonzalo


----------



## stepheros

Ambiguo, gracias por tu respuesta inmediata.

Me dirijo a todos aquí en este foro:

Permitidme escribir de nuevo los ejemplos para hacer más claro lo que me interesa saber.

_A mi hermana *la* quise ayudar, pero no me dejó._ 
o
_A mi hermana *le* quise ayudar, pero no me dejó._

La pregunta surge porque he visto ejemplos -- los cuales no tienen nada que ver con el leísmo español -- de los dos usos.  Y mis amigos de España y América que hablan español como lengua materna no están seguros del uso correcto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## stepheros

Carlos 1980 y gvergara:

gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## Carlos1980

stepheros said:
			
		

> Ambiguo, gracias por tu respuesta inmediata.
> 
> Me dirijo a todos aquí en este foro:
> 
> Permitidme escribir de nuevo los ejemplos para hacer más claro lo que me interesa saber.
> 
> _A mi hermana *la* quise ayudar, pero no me dejó._
> o
> _A mi hermana *le* quise ayudar, pero no me dejó._
> 
> La pregunta surge porque he visto ejemplos -- los cuales no tienen nada que ver con el leísmo español -- de los dos usos. Y mis amigos de España y América que hablan español como lengua materna no están seguros del uso correcto.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
Yo diria que la correcta es la primera " A mi hermana la quise ayudar.." , pero no te lo puedo asegurar al 100 %


----------



## COS

La opción correcta es:

A mi hermana, *la* quise ayudar...


----------



## luis masci

Yo no se cual es la correcta. Lo que si se, es que la mayoría de la gente(y me incluyo) usan una u otra de manera indistinta; y son nativos Spanish speakers.


----------



## MadGato

Hola, ante todo me gustaría aportar una idea y es que el hecho de que una persona tenga una lengua materna no implica que hable esta correctamente conforme a las reglas gramaticales que hayan sido establecidas. El motivo es que a hablar se aprende escuchando a las personas que tenemos alrededor, y luego eliminamos errores con el estudio. Así, no es raro encontrar personas que dicen salsicha por salchicha, manestra por menestra, la dije... por le dije.
Estoy de acuerdo con lo de transitivos o intransitivos, pero no que un verbo sea de un tipo u otro, sino que se comporte de un tipo u otro según pueda/deba llevar complemento directo o no respectivamente.
La oración "A mi hermana la quise ayudar" es un tanto compleja y sería mejor estudiarla por partes.
Tiene una frase principal (YO) QUISE [AYUDAR A MI HERMANA]
AYUDAR A MI HERMANA es complemento directo de la oración, pues podemos utilizar las reglas para descubrir a dicho complemento:
- La fácil y no siempre útil pregunta: ¿Qué quise? Respuesta: Ayudar a mi hermana.
- El difícil y siempre certero paso a pasiva: Ayudar a mi hermana fue querido por mí.
Por tanto YO QUISE AYUDAR A MI HERMANA se debe sincopar en YO LO QUISE.
Ahora hagamos lo mismo con la frase AYUDAR A MI HERMANA.
- La fácil: ¿Qué ayudar? No tengo respuesta, no me vale.
- La difícil: Mi hermana ser ayudada.
Yo diría entonces que la síncopa sería AYUDARLA

YO QUISE AYUDAR A MI HERMANA
YO LO QUISE
YO LA QUISE AYUDAR
YO QUISE AYUDARLA

Ya veis que parrafada he tenido que largar para llegar a esta conclusión y todavía me queda alguna duda de no haber metido la pata. Por eso me reafirmo de que el hecho de hablar una lengua y que te entiendan no indica forzosamente que el hablante conozca y aplique correctamente las reglas gramaticales de dicha lengua. Y en ello me incluyo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Yako

Este tema ya lo hemos discutido en profundidad en otro hilo. La conclusíón es que "ayudar" es un verbo transitivo y a quien ayudas es el objeto directo, por lo que lo correcto es "ayudarla" si el objeto directo es femenido y "ayudarlo" o "ayudarle" si es objeto directo es masculino (la RAE admite el "leismo" en "ayudarle" si el objeto directo es masculino -única forma de leísmo admitida-, aunque es más correcto "ayudarlo").


Un saludo.


Aquí dejo el topic:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=65417


----------



## stepheros

Gracias a todos por la información.  Pido disculpas por "resuscitar" un tema ya bien tratado en otro hilo.  Intenté encontrar el hilo y no pude.  Aprecio mucho el vínculo que Yako me ha proporcionado.  Por mi parte, podemos poner fin al asunto aquí.


----------



## p3_

En español usamos 'lo' y 'la' para sustituir o remplazar el objeto directo
Pedro vió a Maria / Pedro la vió [a María] - Pedro compró un auto / Pedro lo compró

pero el 'le' se usa para sustituir o remplazar al objeto indirecto
Juan vendió el libro a María / Juan le vendió el libro [a María]


----------



## SpiceMan

Carlos1980 said:


> * Lo ayudaron a resolver el problema , es *incorrecto *


Para mí es correcto.


----------



## Pitt

El uso de LE no tiene que ver con el leísmo. El uso transitivo es normal (ayudar es un verbo transitivo), pero en algunas regiones es común el uso intransitivo.

Uso transitivo (normal):
Ayudo a María [C.D.] > La [C.D.] ayudo

Uso intransitivo (regional):
Ayudo a María [C.I.] > Le [C.I.) ayudo

*ayudar(se)*. *1. *Cuando significa ‘ofrecer ayuda a alguien’, se ha generalizado su uso como transitivo en gran parte del dominio hispanohablante. Además del complemento directo de persona, suele llevar un complemento con _a,_ si lo que sigue es un infinitivo, o con _a_ o _en_ si lo que sigue es un sustantivo: _«Alguien lo ayudó a incorporarse»_ (JmnzEmán _Tramas _[Ven. 1991]); _«Un psiquiatra _[...] _puede definir el perfil del asesino y ayudar a su captura»_ (LpzNavarro _Clásicos _[Chile 1996]); _«Tenía perros amaestrados que lo ayudaban en sus fechorías»_ (Villoro _Noche _[Méx. 1980]). Es incorrecto omitir la preposición: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</IMG>_«Ayudaron revitalizar el teatro chileno»_ (_Hoy _[Chile] 7-13.1.81). En ciertas zonas no leístas, sin embargo, se mantiene su uso como intransitivo, conservando el dativo con que se construía en latín (lat. _adiutare_): _«Su hijo Leoncio le ayuda _[a ella] _a vivir» _(_Hoy_ [El Salv.] 30.1.97) (→ leísmo, 4e).
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## wally_wanalejo

Hola, la opción correcta es: 

"A mi hermana LA quise ayudar 
o 
A mi hermana quise ayudarla."

Pero mira el porque, *¿*a quién quisiste ayudar*?* 
"A mi Hermana" tenemos ahí un complemento directo pues complementa el verbo ayudar,*¿*quedó claro*?.*
Y como tenemos un pronombre de objeto directo femenino usamos el "laísmo" 
si fuera a mi herman*O *usaríamos el 
"loísmo" por la lógica y sería aceptable pero no correcto usar el "leísmo" con personas masculinas,pero por la RAE aún es preferible usar el "Loísmo" para complementos directos.
Mira en este ejemplo ahora sacamos el OI

Le (OI) ayudaron a resolver el problema.
*¿Qué le ayudarón?* a resolver el problema(OD)
*¿A quién?* a él (OI) 

"se lo ayudaron."



Saludos,Wally


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Carlos1980 said:


> Lo que planteas es un problema que sucede en ciertas partes de España, con el tema llamado " leismo, loismo, laismo " , donde hay gente que confunde la utilizacion de dichos pronombres .
> 
> Aqui te voy a dejar un link donde podras profundizar un poco mas en todo este tema : http://www.arcocomunicaciones.com/fdle/leismo.html
> 
> * Quise ayudarlo pero no me dejó ...Quise ayudarle pero no me dejó, *ambas son correctas*
> 
> * Le ayudaron a resolver el problema  , es* correcto*
> * Lo ayudaron a resolver el problema , es *incorrecto *



The first one is leísmo, the second is *correct*. Ayudar is a *transitive* verb, va con objeto directo.


----------



## Inmamurillo

Estupendo; ¡me ha ayudado mucho!


----------



## phil_66

No es que sea correcto o incorrecto. Lo que pasa es que en tu tierra la gente dirá "Le ayudaron..." pero en Galicia se dice "Lo ayudaron..."


----------



## Guido_verdadero

Because ayudar requires the preposition “a” the object pronoun needs to replace both the preposition and the object receiving the action. Thenuse of this preposition makes the object an indirect object and le/les should be the pronouns used with the verb ayudar. If you translate “ayudar a María” as “to give aid to Maria” this makes a little more sense.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Guido_verdadero said:


> Because ayudar requires the preposition “a” the object pronoun needs to replace both the preposition and the object receiving the action. Thenuse of this preposition makes the object an indirect object and le/les should be the pronouns used with the verb ayudar. If you translate “ayudar a María” as “to give aid to Maria” this makes a little more sense.


That's not true, the use of the preposition does not make the object an indirect object . When the direct object is a person you need "a", but it is a direct object all the same. A + complemento directo de persona - El blog para aprender español
Ayudar is a transitive verb, the person who gets the help is the direct object in the sentence and should be substituted by "lo/la/ los/ las". "Le" is accepted too when referrering to a male. That said, it is common to hear people use " le/ les" in other cases too, either because they are leistas or because it is used intransitively in their area.


----------



## Vicario

The last post is exactly the explanation that my Spanish teacher (from León) explained.  *Vi a Ana* en el supermercado is what he called *'personal a'*.  Di *el regalo a Ana* denotes an indirect object.  They are totally different. So it's *la vi *and *le di.*


----------



## anahiseri

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> The first one is leísmo, the second is *correct*. Ayudar is a *transitive* verb, va con objeto directo.


NO. "ayudar" NO es transitivo: se usa con objeto indirecto. 
Le ayudo a él. Le ayudo a ella.


----------



## TheCrociato91

*ayudar(se)*. *1.* Cuando significa ‘ofrecer ayuda a alguien’, se ha generalizado su uso como transitivo en gran parte del dominio hispanohablante. Además del complemento directo de persona, suele llevar un complemento con _a,_ si lo que sigue es un infinitivo, o con _a_ o _en_ si lo que sigue es un sustantivo: _«Alguien lo ayudó a incorporarse»_ (JmnzEmán _Tramas_ [Ven. 1991]); _«Un psiquiatra_ [...] _puede definir el perfil del asesino y ayudar a su captura»_ (LpzNavarro _Clásicos_ [Chile 1996]); _«Tenía perros amaestrados que lo ayudaban en sus fechorías»_ (Villoro _Noche_ [Méx. 1980]). Es incorrecto omitir la preposición: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_«Ayudaron revitalizar el teatro chileno»_ (_Hoy_ [Chile] 7-13.1.81). En ciertas zonas no leístas, sin embargo, se mantiene su uso como intransitivo, conservando el dativo con que se construía en latín (lat. _adiutare_): _«Su hijo Leoncio le ayuda_ [a ella] _a vivir»_ (_Hoy_ [El Salv.] 30.1.97) (→ leísmo, 4e).

ayudar, ayudarse | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas (el subrayado es mío)

Mismo tema (y mismo comentario) que en este hilo: Someone in need


----------



## anahiseri

Confieso que me he guiado por mi "instinto lingüístico", sin consultar ninguna referencia.


----------



## Guido_verdadero

Marsianitoh said:


> That's not true, the use of the preposition does not make the object an indirect object . When the direct object is a person you need "a", but it is a direct object all the same. A + complemento directo de persona - El blog para aprender español
> Ayudar is a transitive verb, the person who gets the help is the direct object in the sentence and should be substituted by "lo/la/ los/ las". "Le" is accepted too when referrering to a male. That said, it is common to hear people use " le/ les" in other cases too, either because they are leistas or because it is used intransitively in their area.


 Do a search for the idiom “A quien madruga, Dios le/lo ayuda”. Why is this phrase more commonly (by a large margin) shown with “le”, especially in official dictionaries and grammar books/sites?


----------



## Aviador

Guido_verdadero said:


> Do a search for the idiom “A quien madruga, Dios le/lo ayuda”. Why is this phrase more commonly (by a large margin) shown with “le”, especially in official dictionaries and grammar books/sites?


Because this world is not perfect and _leísmo_ exists.
In the grammar of contemporary Spanish there is a beautifully coherent distribution of weak pronouns that nevertheless many speakers, because of numerous reasons, fail to consistently apply: accusative pronouns (_me_, _te_, _lo_, _la_, _nos_, _os_, _los_, _las_) for direct objects and dative pronouns (_me_, _te_, _le_, _nos_, _os_, _les_) for indirect objects.
_A quien madruga, Dios *le* ayuda_ is something I would personally never say.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Aviador said:


> _leísmo_ exists.


What do you think of the last part of the DPD entry that I quoted above? Where it says that _ayudarle _is mostly used "en ciertas zonas no leístas". I find that bit hard to understand. Intuitively, I'd be led to think that _ayudarle _is used "en zonas leístas".


----------



## Circunflejo

TheCrociato91 said:


> What do you think of the last part of the DPD entry that I quoted above? Where it says that _ayudarle _is mostly used "en ciertas zonas no leístas".


It doesn't say so. It says that in some areas without _leísmo_ is used as intransive. That makes sense if you want to prove the use as intransitive because to prove it mentioning areas with _leísmo _would be really tricky.


----------



## Aviador

TheCrociato91 said:


> What do you think of the last part of the DPD entry that I quoted above? Where it says that _ayudarle _is mostly used "en ciertas zonas no leístas". I find that bit hard to understand. Intuitively, I'd be led to think that _ayudarle _is used "en zonas leístas".


That is why in my previous comment I say "In the grammar of contemporary Spanish there is a beautifully coherent distribution of weak pronouns that nevertheless many speakers, *because of numerous reasons*, fail to consistently apply". _Leísmo_ has different reasons and maybe in this particular case what RAE informs may be the cause: "el dativo con que se construía en latín". So, in spite of the "beautifully coherent distribution of pronouns" that current Spanish grammar, after so many years of evolution since it departed from Latin, has managed to develop, many speakers persist in a lax adherence to the normative distribution of pronouns, with all the logic and intuitive coherence it may have.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Thank you both.


----------



## Rocko!

Soy de los que solo dice "a quien madruga, Dios lo ayuda", pero si lo invierto no puedo evitar que sea "Dios le ayuda a quien madruga".


----------



## Circunflejo

En lo que respecta a la pregunta, considero que el uso de lo o le es vacilante según la ocasión y el contexto. El ejemplo mexicano que cita el DPD, yo mismo lo podría haber dicho indistintamente con lo o le y eso que soy leísta. En el resto de ejemplos sí que hubiera empleado le.



Aviador said:


> many speakers persist in a lax adherence to the normative distribution of pronouns


 There I am.


Rocko! said:


> Soy de los que solo dice "a quien madruga, Dios lo ayuda"


Inaudito en mi área. Siempre con le.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> Inaudito en mi área. Siempre con le.


Uy, estimado, cuando me mencionan la palabra "inaudito" me despiertan la curiosidad: ahora veo por qué me brota un "le" cuando invierto el orden.
Dije "a quien madruga" porque así lo vi escrito aquí, pero en realidad yo no digo eso (gracias a ti me he dado cuenta), porque lo que yo digo es "Al que madruga, Dios lo ayuda" (tú ya sabes que Al es A+El), y entonces por eso digo "*lo *ayuda". Y por esa misma razón cuando invierto el orden, digo "le": porque desaparece el "Al", puesto que lo normal es que lo diga en plural "Dios ayuda a *los *que madrugan", pero en singular no marco género, solo digo "a quien", y me sale un "le" perfectamente natural, pero que ahora mismo estoy dudando de que sea leísmo, porque puede ser un expletivo: _Dios ayuda_.


----------



## Aviador

No se compliquen la vida, usen siempre un pronombre de *acusativo* para el complemento directo de _ayudar_ en cualquier construcción transitiva; no se equivocarán y tendrán la gramática de su lado. Fácil y bonito .


----------



## Circunflejo

Aviador said:


> No se compliquen la vida, usen siempre un pronombre de *acusativo* para el complemento directo de _ayudar_ en cualquier construcción transitiva


Eso sí que me complicaría la vida.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Circunflejo said:


> Inaudito en mi área. Siempre con le.


Coincido completamente.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Guido_verdadero said:


> Do a search for the idiom “A quien madruga, Dios le/lo ayuda”. Why is this phrase more commonly (by a large margin) shown with “le”, especially in official dictionaries and grammar books/sites?


I told you that it is  common to use "le" with ayudar for a variety of reasons.  That doesn't change the fact that " ayudar" is transitive ayudar | Diccionario de la lengua española.


----------



## swift

En estos dos hilos se habla largo y tendido sobre este mismo tema:

ayudar {lo, la, los, las / le, les}: transitivo/intransitivo

le / lo, la — ayudar


----------

